# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Is the Peach officially dead?

## JHouston58

Or is someone trying to bring it back to life?

----------


## curious aardvark

I think it's officially dead. 

I know rylan still has hopes of getting it back up and running - but it's not looking particularly likely.

----------


## Builder1

I would call it Significantly Stalled.

One or both of these things need to happen to get things rolling:
1) The investigation needs to "conclude" something
2) A new investor/funding needs to be found

If even ONE of those two things happens, things can move forward in some way.

----------


## Geoff

What about the Olo? 

*http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-te...er-smartphone/*

----------


## curious aardvark

what about it ? In wht way is that relevant to this thread ????

----------

